# FINALLY A BIG WIN FOR ANIMALS!



## wellington (Mar 24, 2017)

Dont know if this has been posted yet or not. But, if it has, it's worth posting again!
Finally animal abusers and those who neglect will finally get a punishment more fitting to the crime. Still not I would do to them but still a big win!
https://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/-tracking-animal-cruelty


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 1, 2017)

wellington said:


> Dont know if this has been posted yet or not. But, if it has, it's worth posting again!
> Finally animal abusers and those who neglect will finally get a punishment more fitting to the crime. Still not I would do to them but still a big win!
> https://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/-tracking-animal-cruelty


I agree; thanks so much for sharing. Cruelty to animals breaks my heart.


----------

